# Feeding Cichlid Pellets



## amazonjungle

hey guys.
im tired of feeding fish meat to my RBS. they never eat it and it makes my water quality SUCK.

heres a bag I bought today for my oscars, but they did not like it.

so, I thought "what the heck" and I threw them into my P's tank and they ate some. These wouldnt be my first choice for my Red bellys, but I have three questions.

1) are these okay for my piranhas
2) what are the best pellets I can get for reds at big als or petsmart etc..
and 3)would a diet of pellets and the occasional fish meat and/or healthy live feeder be okay for 5 inch+ reds?

my ammonia is still over zero (although better than beore) even though I have bought another 500gph filter.

so what cha think?


----------



## ScarsandCars

Pellets should be perfectly fine. I know a few guys here feed their p's mostly pellets with the fish as a weekly thing.

I personally do everyother feeding pellet fish pellet shrimp repeat.


----------



## amazonjungle

ScarsandCars said:


> Pellets should be perfectly fine. I know a few guys here feed their p's mostly pellets with the fish as a weekly thing.
> 
> I personally do everyother feeding pellet fish pellet shrimp repeat.


thanks dude, ill try it out.

any suggestions for great protein rich colour enhancing pellets?

are HiKari the best in the business?


----------



## ScarsandCars

Ive only used hikari floating cichlid gold pellets. So idk about other brands. Ill let some of the other guys comment


----------



## brookshit

I have been using Hikari gold large pellets exclusively for 10 years on the same set of pirhanas. They like the hikari gold the best, i've tried the hikari green pellets and there weren't very interested.


----------



## banshee42096

hikari gold floating pellets and carnivor floating sticks is 90% of my ps diet and there color is great and health.


----------



## amazonjungle

banshee42096 said:


> hikari gold floating pellets and carnivor floating sticks is 90% of my ps diet and there color is great and health.


my 5 red bellies frenzy over then. in your opinion how much shoul I feed them lol. I dont think I got an answer to that question. they 5.5 inches. all of them


----------



## manuelmedina

New life spectrum pellets i've heard they are the best


----------



## scent troll

omega one 
natural protein formula

ive had nothing but good experiences with it

good for color, great for nutrition


----------



## amazonjungle

Central said:


> omega one
> natural protein formula
> 
> ive had nothing but good experiences with it
> 
> good for color, great for nutrition


thanks guys,
you got any advice on quantity lol?????

I feed them 15ish medium floating morning an night at the moment.

too much? too little? they do eat it all


----------



## XiDiS

At that size i dont think your P's need to be eating twice a day


----------



## amazonjungle

XiDiS said:


> At that size i dont think your P's need to be eating twice a day


okay ill tone it down a bit


----------



## banshee42096

i feed once a day and have no issues your gonna have to feel out the amount i feed them and watch if they eat it all or leave some then i give more or less depending.


----------



## amazonjungle

banshee42096 said:


> i feed once a day and have no issues your gonna have to feel out the amount i feed them and watch if they eat it all or leave some then i give more or less depending.


well I give them 15-20 usually and they ALWAYS eat them all and look for more.

then I give them 15-20 more before bed and they always eat them too!

should I be giving them 30 in the morning lol?


----------



## banshee42096

you could do 30 and see if they eat all of them if so try 35 and see if they eat them.


----------



## new era

Picture of the container please, trying to buy pellet but don't know how it looks like.


----------



## Ægir

new era said:


> Picture of the container please, trying to buy pellet but don't know how it looks like.


----------



## amazonjungle

Ægir said:


> Picture of the container please, trying to buy pellet but don't know how it looks like.




















[/quote]

yeah I feed my oscars those


----------

